# Honeywash soap



## renata (Oct 19, 2013)

Yesterday night was a busy night. I made new batch of soap, scented with Honeywash FO (it is supposed to be a dupe of Lush Honey I washed the kids)

I made a cream top with piping bag and I think it looks to much like food now :Kitten Love: We'll see


----------



## JennH (Oct 19, 2013)

Very pretty! Don't forget to post a picture after you cut them!


----------



## Ancel (Oct 19, 2013)

It looks delicious


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 19, 2013)

My mouth is watering!


----------



## Relle (Oct 19, 2013)

YUM :clap:.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful!  can't wait to see cut pics


----------



## Saswede (Oct 20, 2013)

It looks exactly like piped cream, Renata!  You'll have to take care that nobody tries to eat it!  
I look forward to seeing what the piping is hiding .......


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Lidyax (Oct 20, 2013)

That looks so yummy! 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words 

Well, I cut it today. I'm quite pleased, even though it didn't came out as I expected...


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 20, 2013)

I still love it!


----------



## Ancel (Oct 20, 2013)

That's intense! Fire and Snow 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Lizflower42 
Ancel, that's a great interpretation )


----------



## porumi (Oct 21, 2013)

I love it Renata and would buy it for sure!


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Saswede (Oct 21, 2013)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! So pretty!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you  I'm glad you like it. I'm not so sure...but it does smell great!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Oct 28, 2013)

This soap looks good enough to eat !!!!! Awesome soap.


----------



## Twiggy (Oct 28, 2013)

It looks like delicious cake!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow, it turned out really cool.  Like the colors and the swirls.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh wow! The tops are amazing!! That would be the first one I would pick up in a store.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 28, 2013)

That's beautiful! If I found it in the frig. I would probably try to eat it.


----------

